# Elsa Hosk walks the Runway at the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in Paris, 30.11.2016 (x56)



## Toolman (10 Dez. 2016)

(56 Dateien, 185.929.186 Bytes = 177,3 MiB)​


----------



## SIKRA (10 Dez. 2016)

Oh, Mann.
Zwei Hosen und ein Body übereinander. Und dann mit gerissenem Straps.
Das fetzt.


----------



## ass20 (11 Dez. 2016)

Thanks so much for Elsa


----------



## MetalFan (11 Dez. 2016)

:thumbup: für Elsa!


----------



## Davidoff1 (20 Dez. 2016)

SIKRA schrieb:


> Oh, Mann.
> Zwei Hosen und ein Body übereinander. Und dann mit gerissenem Straps.
> Das fetzt.



Dafür hat sie meines Erachtens als Einzige aller Models bei dieser Show kein Höschen an, das noch zusätzlich durch (wahrscheinlich eigens eingenähten) Stoff blickdicht gemacht worden ist. Das sieht man auf dem ersten Bild nach mit dem "hellblauen Outfit". Denn das ist schon sehr auffällig. Man wollte wohl nicht zu viel zeigen. Für uns als Betrachter etwas enttäuschend finde ich und es entspricht auch nicht den Original-Produkten. Diese sind schon durchsichtiger. Das trifft auch für die BH's zu. Leider.
Wenn ich da noch an die Bilder von Cindy Bruna aus der Show davor denke.....da sieht man einiges.....


----------



## Davidoff1 (20 Dez. 2016)

Sorry - das war 2014. 

Cindy Bruna walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x16)


----------



## lovebox (27 Dez. 2017)

Thanks for Elsa!


----------

